# This morning



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

We've killed 2 doubles and let a double walk that didnt want to work the dogs.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good job, is it wet there. The coyotes look like it


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great way to start the day


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

That's a good day indeed.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You guys are a coyote killin machine!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i admire your level of skill at yote killing

after all you dont just hunt them,you kill them

me i hunt them,yet to kill one

but i keep at it cause i know its gonna happen eventually

thats one of the down falls of being a self taught hunter,the learning curve seems much longer


----------

